

Ask HN: Is something from your startup a good gift for a CS student? - lsiebert

So, I've been taking CS classes and tutoring at a local community college in the SF Bay Area.  As part of the end of the tutor program, we are doing a white elephant thing, 10 dollar max.<p>Rather then just buy something from fry's or ThinkGeek, I think it would be cool to potentially give them a subscription to a cool web app or two for a year, or a purchase something that would be of interest/be of help/have a geeky appeal to a CS student.<p>So please, pitch me your product.
======
phaus
Ideally, I think the best gift that you could possibly give a CS student would
come from your start-up, but I don't think it's what you have in mind. The
best thing that you could give a CS student would be a job working for your
start-up.

That being said, if the app is something that targets a CS student's
interests, yet isn't something that they are already likely to have, then a
free subscription / license would be the next best thing.

------
vijaytsr
I am not sure this meets your criterion. You can check out the CloudMunch
Developer Edition (Link: <http://www.cloudmunch.com/developers>). Helps you
deploy your projects from GitHub to AWS. You don't pay for the platform. You
just pay for the AWS usage.

------
longneckdeer
Ragic, a Database/Excel hybrid. I just posted Show HN above. It's a product
where you can build online databases just like creating a Web Excel
spreadsheet.

There's free trial that you can try out first with online tutorial. The lite
license is $5/user/month

~~~
lsiebert
thanks... not quite what I was thinking of for a gift, but I'll check it out
for myself :)

